# Tag Heuer Lume; What is it?



## marcb515 (Feb 16, 2006)

The reason I ask is in a response to one of my other posts, one response noted that the lume only lasts 15 minutes?

I'm concerned because I wear my watch 24/7, and when I wake up in the middle of the night, I like to see what time it is.

I have Seiko's that last all night, and they use Superluminova, so if the TH's lume don't last very long, I'm wondering what it is, and why they don't use a better lume material

Thanks again,.....marc


----------



## c7aea (Jan 4, 2009)

Are you referring to the aquaracer? Most TAGs are dressy and dont have very good lume. My Carrera twin time is awful. However, I was surprised how good my 8 year old link quartz chrono was. Its certainly not as good as other watches. 
I would think the lume in the aquaracer would last more then 15min, he might be exaggerating a little bit. But it still might not last you through the night.
On watches like seiko divers there is a much larger area that the lume is applied to.
If you are serious about lume check out BALL watches. Their tritium filled tubes glow 24/7.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

superluminova


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

My Aquagraph has amazing lume... as good as any and better than most... including most of my TAGs. Oh well...


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

If you need lume to last you through the night, I would suggest you consider a Ball watch. Their markers are actually tubes filled with gas that are always luminous. That is, they are not activated by light. Check out http://www.ballwatchusa.com/technology/tritiumgaslighttechnology.htm for more information.


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

My Tag's lume sucks. I charged it over a lamp for a minute then set it on my desk before going to sleep. I woke up 4 hours later and I couldn't see the time. No big deal though, I prefer not to know the time when I wake up in the middle of the night.


----------



## jjmc2001 (Jun 22, 2007)

My Tag Formula 1 Chrono (orange face) has decent lume and appears to be Superluminova. The characteristics of superluminova are: Glows brightly for a few minutes and lasts most of the night on the hands.
No complaints about the lume but I wear a Ball everynight due to the tritium tubes.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

the lume on my link is bad [is a dress watch so]
the lume on my aquaracers are superb.
the lume on my f1 is good.


----------



## nummies (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm guessing you wear your watch when sleeping but if not, why not just get a regular digital alarm clock? Even with tritium tubes, I'd have trouble guessing what time it was (with my eyes half open) in the middle of the night.


----------



## marcb515 (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Thanks for the responses guys.

2. Yes, I'm talking about the Aquaracre quartz.

3. Ball doesn't make a quartz watch.

4. I simply like wearing my watch 24/7; comes from my military days I guess.

thanks again,.....marc


----------



## fasyl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have an Aquaracer WAB2010 and the lume is excellent and last pretty much all night


----------



## Grantdownunder (Oct 21, 2008)

I find my Aquaracer quartz lasts through the night if it gets even a small amount of sunlight during the day.


----------



## Rothschild2501 (Nov 18, 2008)

This makes me wonder then. Wouldn't some one be able to have their watch relumed with something a little more powerful? :think:


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

marcb515 said:


> The reason I ask is in a response to one of my other posts, one response noted that the lume only lasts 15 minutes?
> 
> I'm concerned because I wear my watch 24/7, and when I wake up in the middle of the night, I like to see what time it is.
> 
> ...


 maybe the reason his lume only lasted 15 minutes was because it was a fake watch?


----------



## Kawika (May 26, 2009)

I have the Aquaracer Quartz, purchased last December, and I can tell you the lume stays bright for at least 8 hours in darkness. It does deteriorate throughout the night, but I can easily make out the time at 5am after bedding down at 10pm with one quick charge under a bright lamp before my own lights go out. 

It is the best lumed watch I have, and that includes multiple Rolex and Tudor watches.


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

Lume shot:









I'd say that the lume is very good. It gets really bright upon initial charge, then fades a little and is very readable all night long. There is no difference in the quality or duration of the lume on my TAG and Omegas.


----------



## scarabei (Dec 25, 2010)

Lume on my Aquaracer 500M is amazing. Stays bright through the morning. I just wish they replaced the crown/stem assembly with something that has thicker threads. Here are some pics:
















The other watch is Haemmer H-02 Mono

HAEMMER GERMANY - Kollektion Gents H02 MONO


----------



## JiGoD (May 31, 2011)

The lume on my 300M aquaracer chrono is awful! I was wondering if it was a manufacturers defect. Bought the watch new a few months ago and as soon as it gets dark the lume is there but weak and then about 20 minutes later it is gone. Is this normal on a cap2110 or should I send it back while still under warranty? As this is my first real watch I truly don't know what is "normal" but my watch has never looked like any watch I have ever seen in any lume shot ever. =?


----------



## scarabei (Dec 25, 2010)

JiGoD said:


> The lume on my 300M aquaracer chrono is awful! I was wondering if it was a manufacturers defect. Bought the watch new a few months ago and as soon as it gets dark the lume is there but weak and then about 20 minutes later it is gone. Is this normal on a cap2110 or should I send it back while still under warranty? As this is my first real watch I truly don't know what is "normal" but my watch has never looked like any watch I have ever seen in any lume shot ever. =?


I am experiencing a big lume disappointment with my new Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red. I can barely see the hour markers half an hour after turning off the lights. Sending the watch back to the manufacturer....

With the Tag, I would definitely send it back to Tag under warranty. A $1000+ dive watch should have no reason to be inferior in the lume department to the $200 diver from Seiko. I think it's just a manufacturing defect that gets under Quality Control radar pretty easily. A year ago, before I became watch obsessed, I would have never even noticed the lume issue. My guess is that most people just take the crappy lume for granted. However, on a dive watch having good lume is to be expected. A sales associate or Tag representative that tells you otherwise just wants to get out of dealing with the return/relume logistics.


----------



## Little Squid (Oct 23, 2011)

The lume on my Carrera is so bad I just pretend it's not even suppose to glow. It's not that important to me though as I am a deep sleeper.


----------



## JiGoD (May 31, 2011)

Little Squid said:


> The lume on my Carrera is so bad I just pretend it's not even suppose to glow. It's not that important to me though as I am a deep sleeper.


But if your watch was still under warranty would you send it in to be corrected?


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

why do people always post artificial lume shots? the shutter was clearly open for 6 seconds. ive seen some as high as 30 seconds. it doesn't give people a good impression of what good lume is like in practice because itll never look like that at night.

Like this one. Lume looks fantastic only because the shutter is open for 30 seconds.










houndoggie said:


> Lume shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

